# Near edge Sun 25 Sept



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Another trip to SE Edge from Perdido Pass on Sunday. Left out around 6:30 and water was absolutely stunning. Smooth as glass with about a 4" swell!!!
Had about 10 boats lined up on the ridge for a while. Don't know how anyone else did, but we had another spectacular day. Got hot and tired of pulling fish in, so called it quits around 2:30.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

That makes my arm tired just looking at all those jacks! nice haul


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes it was very nice on Sunday. Those days make everything easy..!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

We stopped ther for a while on the way back to Destin. You managed a nice box of fish. Tight lines to you!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hey marlinchaser, nice box of fish rite there!!:thumbup:


----------

